# Reinstall for Nobilis Laptop



## phitigirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I received a used Nobilis laptop that someone attempted to wipe clean. Unfortunately they only succeeded in deleting some drivers and generally making the laptop useless. There was not a reinstall CD with the machine, and I was wondering where I could find a reinstall download online or buy the reinstall software so I could restore this machine to factory specifications. It came with Windows XP.

Thanks!


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

well thats a brand ive never heard of.u cant download windows xp online.if u r lucky u can see if maybe there is a restore partition in the computer. its usually in the d drive.if not maybe u can borrow a copy of windows xp from someone.if u have home it has to be home. if its pro it has to be pro.does this computer still have a coa sticker on it? if not im afraid u will have to buy a full legal copy of whatever version of windows xp is in your computer. the fact that this isnt a brand that most people have i dont think u will be able to find a restore disk.hope this helps u.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Nobilis seems to be a UK area brand. You may need to reformat the computer, purchase a copy of the OS you wish to use and install that. You may also consider giving one of the free OS downloads a try (Linux). But I would be sure to check first and ensure that you can find the appropriate drivers for that machine and the OS you install.
(I also found a couple of very negative comments about the Nobilis brand).


----------



## phitigirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. So far the only thing I have been able to find is not very positive either. The manufacturers website requires a partnership login to even be able to access their driver downloads. Still trying to get around that. I may just have to use it the way it is until I can afford to get a new one.


----------



## Thunderbucket (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, I have just purchased a Nobilis laptop from an e-bayer, and it is on it's way to me as we speak.
This will be the second Nobilis i have owned, and i can tell you that the brand is a corporate custom "Whitebook" (just another term for custom build generic laptop) i have reformatted Nobilis before, and it is a simple matter, just re-install from another copy of XP as long as its the same type as what is labelled (sticker) on the back of your Laptop.
Then just enter the Serial code when required from the sticker.
After install, use a program like "Driver Detective" or "Driver Magician" and let the program search and download the required drivers.
Although most drivers will be loaded through Windows XP
just replace the ones which XP has trouble locating.
Good luck.
P.S. my own problem is finding a replacement DVD drive for my own.


----------



## Thunderbucket (Jan 5, 2009)

P.S. There is no such thing as a "Nobilis" brand as such.
The laptop will be built of compnents like Asus, Acer, Compaq, etc.
So the required drivers will be from the components website, not Nobilis.


----------



## phitigirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I will try that. Hopefully it will pick up the missing drivers.


----------



## mftooltech (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got an ebay nobilis also, model N243S8 and it seems so far to be mostly SiS components. I know for sure that it has an SisM650 video adapter and and Sis962 audio adapter but I'm still having trouble getting the audio to work correctly. Sis website has a model detection program available that may help you if your computer is similar to this one. I actually bought this because I had never heard of it and from what I can find out it is an order only "Equus" system based out of an Ohio company, Cleveland or Columbus I think. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## mftooltech (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a quick update - I got the audio working but I had to reinstall XP then I installed the Sis 7012 download before anything else. When I originally installed XP and tried to update the driver for a "multimedia device" XP thought it was an AC97. After that I tried to install the Sis download but kept getting a message that the "service name or service display name is already in use". The Sis VGA compatible download worked right from the start. Again, both these downloads and some additional ones were found at Sis.com using their device detection software. I also noticed a tag on the bottom of the laptop that states it was built in Taiwan, no surprise there and the machine seems to run hot, particularly when using the DVD/CD-RW even though the fan is running at full speed.


----------



## mewms14904 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a Nobilis N243S8 and have saved the SIS install for audio,video, and utility, the Lan and IDE. http://www.findmysoft.com/drivers/download-Sceptre-U3000-N243S8-Notebook-sound-card-driver.html

http://www.findmysoft.com/drivers/d...-N243S8-Notebook-LAN-network-card-driver.html

also does this look familiar? http://www.sceptre.com/Products/Notebook/Specifications/spec_N4U3000.htm.

all drivers I found are here in the following link.

http://www.sceptre.com/support/FTP/U3000.htm


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I didn't think I would ever here the word Nobilis again. Please don't ever breathe those words again! I am already having flash backs!


----------



## mewms14904 (Feb 24, 2009)

I remembered when I ordered a new battery it was a UNIWILL, so check out this site as it has the updated bios for the N243S8 and N243S9

http://www.uniwill.com/UserDownload/N243S/N243S9.htm


----------



## mewms14904 (Feb 24, 2009)

i'm on my nobilis right now, I've only had to re-solder the power connector 3 times. Talk about a design flaw. I'm getting ready to Frankensteining a conector from the mother board to the outside of the laptop to prevent it from breaking off. It's almost as bad as my HP zv5000. I finally gave up and hooked that one permanently to the XB2000 Dock.


----------

